# another one bites the dust



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Parliament's proposed 'Disenfranchisement Law' is signed by military council two days before deadline for final eligible presidential candidates; former Mubarak prime minster Shafiq could leave presidential race.
The Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) ratified late Monday the Corruption of Political Life Law, more commonly known as the 'Disenfranchisement Law', and sent it for a final vote to parliament. The law, which was discussed and approved last week by the People's Assembly, stipulates that a limited number of individuals who served in top positions in the regime of the ousted president Hosni Mubarak during the last ten years of his reign would not be eligible to enter the presidential race set for May of this year.
The approval, which comes days before the Supreme Presidential Electoral Commission issues the final list of eligible presidential candidates on 26 April, could lead to the elimination of former Mubarak prime minister from the race for the country's highest office.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Shafiq's wife passed away only last week, so he may be relieved if he gets disqualified. He can save face and say oh well I did try but they pushed me out of the race. In reality I don't think he stands a chance.

'Disenfranchisment Law' is official, Mubarak's last PM faces disqualification - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

"The law, however, would not apply to candidate Amr Moussa as he left his post as foreign minister in 2001, more than ten years ago." Are they fixing the odds in his favour?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

it's just been confirmed: Shafiq is out


----------

